# PL Smelling Salts - Nose Tork



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahahahaha, is what i have to say.

I remember Con started a thread like this yrs ago and I can't find it so thought I'd start my own.

I got some today and have been getting some of my gym buddies with it. Its potent stuff.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2010)

Bloody awful stuff if you ask me.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Does help if need to clear the head


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

I love the things smelling salts are the was forward.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ive got some and only used it a few times deadlifting

Clears your airways to breath better :thumbup1:


----------



## Maximum sports (Feb 6, 2010)

lol, clears your nose m8, its bloody potent stuff. Good for pulling tricks on youre training partners too..


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

clears your nose? fck me it completey destorys your passages and drills you some new ones!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

its great stuff nose tork love the stuff, i've had some of the lads in our gym in tears after trying a new bottle


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Always smelling salts for heavy lifts, love em! tbh if I can somthing stronger id deff get it


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Is nose tork any better than regular old Makenzies smelling salts?


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Robbo90 said:


> Is nose tork any better than regular old Makenzies smelling salts?


 yeah its alot stronger imo


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

no its a brand name mate


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

siovrhyl said:


> yeah its alot stronger imo


mckenzies is the one im using now, if nose tork is stronger, im gettin it! :thumb:


----------



## Robbo90 (Mar 6, 2008)

Merat said:


> mckenzies is the one im using now, if nose tork is stronger, im gettin it! :thumb:


Same here I need something stronger :thumb:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Merat said:


> mckenzies is the one im using now, if nose tork is stronger, im gettin it! :thumb:


Nose tork is a LOT stronger, a new bottle is brutal stuff

I prefer to use ammonia caps personally


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Does it really help that much?


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

God said:


> Does it really help that much?


wont make you stronger, just get you a lil hyped up, like same sensation being slapped across the face or your favourite tune blaring out getting the adrnealine pumping etc


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Every little helps for the big lifts I suppose!


----------

